# Anyone driven a new (2010) Prius?



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Wifey's '03 Honda Ody just passed 100k and we're thinking about replacing it. Had been leaning toward an SUV (MDX, Highlander, possibly RX350, although really thought we wanted 3 rows), but with gas prices inching back to $3/gallon with an economic recovery on the horizon, i'd like to give the sand people the middle finger and buy a hybrid (even if it won't pay for itself). a prius seems to be the one to get (don't like the camry or altima, etc.). 

thoughts?


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

no.

http://www.topgear.com/uk/toyota/prius

Buy a mini. Be happy.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Diesel Jettas get better gas mileage and are an actual car, not an appliance.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

those blokes from top gear can be a wee bit harsh, don't you think? they're also reviewing the previous gen prius--this one gets 50+ mpg (i suspect some, like my wife who will treat it like a challenge to herself, are likely to get 70mpg). 70 fricken mpg!


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

hts said:


> those blokes from top gear can be a wee bit harsh, don't you think? they're also reviewing the previous gen prius--this one gets 50+ mpg (i suspect some, like my wife who will treat it like a challenge to herself, are likely to get 70mpg). 70 fricken mpg!


...you can get a 1970's vw that'll do that....

Seriously, just look into mini's. Much better car. Same price point. close to that mpg. Not gay.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

BmW745On19's said:


> Diesel Jettas get better gas mileage and are an actual car, not an appliance.


not exactly what i was asking, but thank you very much for your suggestion.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I didn't mean to be arrogant, lol.

But yeah, I've never been a fan of Priuses. They are not the way to go in terms of economy. 

Diesel is manufactured in Europe, so in essence, you are sticking it to the sand people.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

BmW745On19's said:


> I didn't mean to be arrogant, lol.
> 
> But yeah, I've never been a fan of Priuses. They are not the way to go in terms of economy.
> 
> Diesel is manufactured in Europe, so in essence, you are sticking it to the sand people.


i've never been a fan of the previous gen priuses either. but my wife doesn't much care for german engineering (i know, it's heresy). she prefers cush and isolation to taut suspensions that provide meaningful feedback. somehow i don't think the rumble of a vw (clean) diesel is exactly what she's looking for. i would consider a vw/diesel for myself, but this is to replace her car, not mine.


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

hts said:


> i've never been a fan of the previous gen priuses either. but my wife doesn't much care for german engineering (i know, it's heresy). she prefers cush and isolation to taut suspensions that provide meaningful feedback. somehow i don't think the rumble of a vw (clean) diesel is exactly what she's looking for. i would consider a vw/diesel for myself, but this is to replace her car, not mine.


Sit her in a Lexus.

hide your wallet.


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

hts said:


> i've never been a fan of the previous gen priuses either. but my wife doesn't much care for german engineering (i know, it's heresy). she prefers cush and isolation to taut suspensions that provide meaningful feedback. somehow i don't think the rumble of a vw (clean) diesel is exactly what she's looking for. i would consider a vw/diesel for myself, but this is to replace her car, not mine.


Get in Odyssey. Drive to Lexus dealer. Trade in Odyssey. Never. Look. Back.

ES350 or RX350 (or RX400h if you want a hybrid). Both are cushy and comfortable. I had an LX470 before my Range Rover - it was soft, quiet, comfortable and boring as hell. The perfect appliance


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

alas i think there's a very good chance an rx350 might be in our future as we've recently decided we can live w/o the 3rd row.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

hts said:


> alas i think there's a very good chance an rx350 might be in our future as we've recently decided we can live w/o the 3rd row.


Careful with the RX350. The thing has no power but somehow manages to torque-steer all over the road. Try to get one with AWD. They just redesigned it for 2010 as well. Get nav, too. Those things are extremely hard to sell without it.


----------



## Bethesda E39 (Sep 23, 2008)

Toyota is lame.
I have been holding a grudge against them ever since they killed the Supra and started manufacturing medical devices (i.e. the Echo, Yaris).

They used to make cool cars.

Plus, Hybrids are a scam.
They really aren't very "green" when you consider how efficient Hondas were 20 years ago (CRX, Civic), and the fact that those big battery cells will eventually cause a lot of environmental damage when these hybrids are scrapped.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

hts said:


> Wifey's '03 Honda Ody just passed 100k and we're thinking about replacing it. Had been leaning toward an SUV (MDX, Highlander, possibly RX350, although really thought we wanted 3 rows), but with gas prices inching back to $3/gallon with an economic recovery on the horizon, i'd like to give the sand people the middle finger and buy a hybrid (even if it won't pay for itself). a prius seems to be the one to get (don't like the camry or altima, etc.).
> 
> thoughts?


Chevy Volt

http://www.gm-volt.com/

http://gm-volt.com/chevy-volt-reasons-for-use-and-cost-of-operation/

http://fastlane.gmblogs.com/archives/2008/02/driving_the_vol.html#more

http://fastlane.gmblogs.com/PDF/presentation-sm.pdf


----------



## Robsa (Jan 20, 2005)

The Prius has received good reviews. I had a Civic Hybrid and always returned at least 45mpg. If I really paid attention I could knock out about 53. The only thing I didn't like was the road noise but that's a Honda issue. Price wise when put against a similarly equipped Accord EX-L or Camry LE with leather and heated seats the Prius is comparable with far greater gas mileage. If you have an M3 you will drive to it's strength. When you have a Hybrid your style changes to drive to it's strength. It does become a game to see how many mpg that you can get. With a fast car you see how fast you can go. If your wife wants a car that gets 60mpg instead of 25mpg and is a lot cheaper then drive her to the dealer immediately before she changes her mind.


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

I might drive like a manic, but I realize that not everyone (more like hardly anyone) is like me, and I shouldn't force my preferences onto them.

If you just want a car to be transporation it's fine. Not large in dimensions, but pretty roomy inside which ups the utility. It's weirdly quiet which I found neat. A lot of people make fun of the Prius for being the car of an environmental poseur, but someone has to take them up to speed the advance of electric car tech. I feel mostly indifferent about them, which is better than SUVs I suppose.

Honestly I'd rather take a Civic or Golf instead of a hybrid if I wanted to drive something more responsible since it is more comfortable and responsive to a more focused driver.

I have a personal vendetta against SUVs, but I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

GBimmer said:


> Seriously, just look into mini's. Much better car. Same price point. close to that mpg. Not gay.


+1. We are getting an honest real world 37 mpg in our Cooper. That's US gallons, not Imperial. Mostly in-town driving. Our UK version has auto stop. I'd expect the US version to use a little bit more fuel.

The Cooper Diesel is even better, but you can't get that version in the US. I'd have bought one but we don't drive the MINI enough (maybe 6000 miles a year) to justify the cost.

There are a lot of great cars that use a lot less fuel than an SUV but aren't Hybrids.

If you must have a Hybrid, look at the the Civic.


----------



## Rmart (Feb 20, 2002)

*Have you considered this?*










http://www.autoweek.com/article/20090526/CARREVIEWS/905269997


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

I like this volkswagen commercial when they make fun of the prius


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

eazy said:


> I like this volkswagen commercial when they make fun of the prius


I was about to post that :rofl:

"How does your Prius sound?"
"Whooooof"
"That's cool"
:lmao:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Rmart said:


> http://www.autoweek.com/article/20090526/CARREVIEWS/905269997


i did see that. clearly a prius derivative (with more cachet, higher price tag, but much less mileage). i think my wife would prolly get 60mpg with a prius. that's insane.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Ford Fusion Hybrid

http://www.caranddriver.com/buying_...ybrid/2010_ford_fusion_hybrid_comparison_test

http://www.autobloggreen.com/2009/0...hypermiles-goes-1-445-miles-on-a-single-tank/

http://www.autobloggreen.com/2008/1...10-ford-fusion-hybrid-43-1-mpg-on-the-street/

http://www.ford.com/vehicles/vehicle-showroom#/ford/ford-fusion-hybrid-2010

http://www.caranddriver.com/buying_...d_fusion_hybrid_short_take_road_test/(page)/1


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

so it's an 03 with 100k, until you have a big problem you might as well get all the value out of it that you can :dunno:

you didn't seem to give any economic consideration to the idea of throwing away a perfectly good car that you own outright away for spending $$$ on a new car just to spend less $ on gas


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

hts said:


> thoughts?


If the MINI is too small, check to see if the Ford Fiesta is out in the US yet. Last I checked it was coming soon. I'm not sure when the better European Focus comes to America.

Ford makes some halfway good cars and Ford isn't going bankrupt next week.

Subaru make an AWD SUV alternative that gets decent gas milage.

Still need that 3rd row of seats? Take a look at the Mazda 5.

VW's 2.0L TDI is fantastic motor. If you like driving a BMW, you won't mind the Jetta TDI.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> so it's an 03 with 100k, until you have a big problem you might as well get all the value out of it that you can :dunno:
> 
> you didn't seem to give any economic consideration to the idea of throwing away a perfectly good car that you own outright away for spending $$$ on a new car just to spend less $ on gas


that's plan a. plan b is pick up a prius. plan c is pick up a lexux rx.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

looks a wee bit better than the prius...and is not a toyota

lol and I guess mugen makes parts for it!


----------



## Keyser Soze (Oct 24, 2003)

I'd rather have the Honda as well. The other thing about these Hybrids that is really motivating is the resale values, which are very solid. You could buy one, drive it 20k miles per year commuting and in 3 years sell it for 75%-80% of purchase price basically.

BMW is really retarded for not bringing over the 1 series 5 door touring with some diesel engines. It would be the perfect commuter rig that can carry crap on weekends. Make a 335 beastwagon too, dammit! Hell they have M5 freaking wagons in Europe.


----------



## BMW318i_E36 (Mar 18, 2006)

I would go with a TDI, a good peppy German Diesel car, with plenty of torque and horses. I think it puts out 140hp, and 235 lbs-ft of torque and will also give you really good fuel economy, and a lot more goodies, that a German car provides like go-cart handling.


----------



## BMW318i_E36 (Mar 18, 2006)

eazy said:


> I like this volkswagen commercial when they make fun of the prius


Man that commercial is FUNNY !


----------



## M3jonesrr (Jul 28, 2008)

bmw745on19's said:


> diesel jettas get better gas mileage and are an actual car, not an appliance.


+1


----------



## M3jonesrr (Jul 28, 2008)

hts said:


> those blokes from top gear can be a wee bit harsh, don't you think? they're also reviewing the previous gen prius--this one gets 50+ mpg (i suspect some, like my wife who will treat it like a challenge to herself, are likely to get 70mpg). 70 fricken mpg!


they are alittle harsh, but also they dont have time for S..t cars,except for entertainment and ridicule.
If you are really into saving gas why not walk?


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

hts said:


> Wifey's '03 Honda Ody just passed 100k and we're thinking about replacing it. Had been leaning toward an SUV (MDX, Highlander, possibly RX350, although really thought we wanted 3 rows), but with gas prices inching back to $3/gallon with an economic recovery on the horizon, i'd like to give the sand people the middle finger and buy a hybrid (even if it won't pay for itself). a prius seems to be the one to get (don't like the camry or altima, etc.).
> 
> thoughts?


Is the 2010 very different from the previous model? A friend of mine has one of those and drives to DC and back every day (35 mi. each way). Mpg consistently near 60. He's not a very smooth driver so could probably do better. As a passenger I've always felt comfortable in it.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

What's a Prius?


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

ProRail said:


> Is the 2010 very different from the previous model? A friend of mine has one of those and drives to DC and back every day (35 mi. each way). Mpg consistently near 60. He's not a very smooth driver so could probably do better. As a passenger I've always felt comfortable in it.


yes, the 2010 represents an all-new and third generation of the prius. supposedly much better. i haven't driven one yet, but plan to very soon.


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

another vote for the TDI... at least worth a test drive.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

___lk___ said:


> another vote for the TDI... at least worth a test drive.


nope. you guys are missing my point--the car is gonna be the wife's dd, not mine, and she prefers cush, isolation, floatiness in her ride. she doesn't like the firm ride that the german cars provide. she also doesn't want a loud, smelly diesel (i know they're much better than they were 10 years ago, but they're still relatively loud/smelly, especially when compared to a hybrid). finally, the diesel's don't fare as well as the new prius wrt mileage AND diesel is silly expensive, not to mention not nearly as convenient as gas.

:thumbdwn:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

hts said:


> a loud, smelly diesel (i know they're much better than they were 10 years ago, but they're still relatively loud/smelly,


VW's latest 2.0 TDI is a vast improvement over the 1.9. Fiat's mulitjet diesels are amazing too but you can't get them in the US yet.

But if she want to drive a Prius, well that is what she want to drive.

We've got the 1.3L Fiat in our Vauxhall van. Even though it is a van, I'm getting an honest 41 mpg-US. Our Mini Cooper gets about 35 in town.


----------



## Gigabyte71 (Aug 8, 2008)

Brutal.


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

Another vote for the VW TDI


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

you guys have actually convinced me. we're gonna get a touareg diesel. thanks for all the great suggestions. i wasn't prepared to listen at first, but all the constant votes for a vw diesel finally convinced me!

:thumbup:


----------

